# Should there be a ScrOG Forum?



## GrowTech (Oct 12, 2008)

So in this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/52395-requsting-scrog-forum.html

The idea is posed that we should have a ScrOG forum. While I don't particularly agree, I know rollitup said that a thread with a poll should be opened deciding whether or not there should be a ScrOG forum. 

It appears that nobody opened this thread, so I will do it for you. 

*Please reply to the poll with your opinion on whether or not there should be a ScrOG forum.*


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it would be easier to group growing sections in this sort of order:

Start with lighting as the main category. Have a section for Fluoros, HIDs, and LEDs (maybe incandescent if people are that damned foolish.)
Under lighting, go into mediums - soil, hydro, aero, etc.

From there, divide each of those subforums into the grow type - LST, SOG, SCROG, plain ol bucket grow, etc.

I think that's the most logical order to go if such a thing were to be accomplished and organized.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally feel ScrOG would be covered under Advanced Techniques. Let's see what the public says.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it'd be harder to consider scrogging an advanced technique considering it's just pruning and training, something any basic grower of any plant should know about.

The method I'm proposing makes it easier for categorization. Even n00bs can learn how to do a scrog or an aero grow the first time. We just need to present the information in an appropriately-structured format. Beginner, Intermediate, and Advanced are too generic and too overly broad to properly encompass the most common techniques and materials, IMHO. Kinda looking at it from a database perspective, and taking into account how most people might try searching the forums for relevant information.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally would not want to have to sift through several tiers of categorization.

Lame
|- Annoying
||- Pain
|||-In
|| \
|| `- The
| `- Ass
`- Right?


I don't consider it an advanced technique, but it certainly doesn't belong in the Newbie section.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 12, 2008)

You're only going three layers at the most.

Light
Medium
Technique
*POSTS*

And hey, that's why we have bookmarks and subscribed threads, yes? To keep track of the stuff we get interested in?


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 12, 2008)

Just seems unorganized is all... Sort of like our current grow faq. Multiple tiers of unorganized content.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, the organization I'm suggesting is more of an outline form for writing

1. Lighting
A. Fluorescent
a1. Soil
a2. Hydro
a3. etc.
B. HID
b1. Soil
b2. etc.
C. LED
D. Incandescent


Catch the organization? 

Dangit the forum killed my spacing and such - think of it in an outline form that starts with the lighting of growing - maybe you could rearrange by putting the medium first instead of lighting but that apparently creates more categories to sift through rather than starting with lighting and then moving on to the medium


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 12, 2008)

So where would forums like "Cloning" be?


----------



## Pazzo (Oct 13, 2008)

I would say yeah, but not for just ScrOG.. should also include LST and SOG imo.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 13, 2008)

Pazzo said:


> I would say yeah, but not for just ScrOG.. should also include LST and SOG imo.


That's how my proposed outline would go.

And I guess that'd be a new category, first we'll go by starting type - seed or clone, since that's the onyl two ways about it. Then go by Lighting since there's three main categories (four if you really feel like counting incands.) Then by Medium. Then by Technique. 

LOL it'd be like a "Choose Your Own Adventure" book but you can see the table of contents and go straight to where you need to be.

I'm working out more kinks, and GrowTech just found the plant starting one - it's not perfect yet but I'm sure I can refine it a bit further to have a well-polished organization.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 14, 2008)

I dunno... I think the site is awesome. Only reason for this thread is that people wanted a new forum added, and weren't taking charge and opening a poll.


----------



## privateaero (Mar 11, 2010)

I think that a scrog with fluorescents in soil is somewhat similar to a DWC scrog with 1000w hps. If I have a scrogging problem I can talk to that person, if I have a heat problem I'll check out the 1000w hps forum. Either way I don't see how it would hurt to have a scrog forum


----------

